# submit ---> neues fenster



## MoodyDeath (30. April 2002)

also, ich hab auf der clanseite http://clan.fledderation.de/index.php links im menü das login für den internen bereich per include eingebaut. die eigentliche seite is ja http://clan.fledderation.de/intern/index.php .

ich möcht des jetz im menü bei dem submit button so machen, dass sich, wenn man auf ihn klickt, ein neues fenster mit dem internen breich öffnet.

falls es jemanden hilft, es is dieses script: http://www.ectona.org/download/?id=104&s=info

und hier noch der ausschnitt, in dem der login-button und das form für den login is:


```
echo "<html>";
    echo "<head>";
    echo "<title></title>";
    echo "</head>";
    echo "<body bgcolor=#2B5686 text=#0080C0>";
    echo "<table align=\"center\" border=0 width=93%>";
    echo "<tr>";
    echo " <td align=center>";
    //
    // web:
    //
    if ($GLOBALS[accdenymsg] == "1") {
    echo "<b>Account gesperrt !</b><br>";
    } else {
    }
    if ($GLOBALS[dev] == "1"){
    echo "<b>CI is now running in developer-mode!</b><br>";
    } else {
    }
    if ($GLOBALS[notice] != ""){
    echo "<b>$GLOBALS[notice]</b><br>";
    } else {
    }
    //
    //
    //
    echo "<form action=\"$php_self\" method=post>";
    echo " <table border=0 align=center>";
    echo " <tr>";
echo "<td>";
    echo "  <SELECT name=\"newciuser\";>";

    $query = "select * from $sqltable_members order by Nick";
    $result = mysql_query($query);
    $number = mysql_numrows($result);

    $i = "0";
    while ($i < $number){
      $row = mysql_fetch_array($result);
      $nick = $row['Nick'];
      echo "    <OPTION value=\"$nick\">$nick";
      $i++;
    }

    echo "  </SELECT>";
    echo "  </td>";
    echo " </tr>";
    echo " <tr>";
    echo "  <td><input type=hidden name=override value=true><input type=password name=newcipass size=15></td>";
    echo " </tr>";
    echo " </table>";
    echo " <input type=submit value=\"login\">";
    echo " </form>";
    echo "</tr>";
    echo "</table>";
    echo "</div>";
    echo "</body>";
    echo "</html>";
```


----------



## Tommy (30. April 2002)

Ganz einfach 


```
echo "<form action=\"$php_self\" target=\"_blanc\" method=post>";
```


----------



## MoodyDeath (30. April 2002)

*danke*

thx für die schnelle antwort 

perfekt wärs jetz, wenn das neue fenster keine statusbar, symbolleisten hätte, und 800 * 600 groß is, die scrollbars aber auf "falls notwendig" stehn 

wär geil, wenn des jetz noch gehn würd 

aber so is ja au schon ;-)


----------



## Tommy (30. April 2002)

läuft nicht :/


----------



## MoodyDeath (30. April 2002)

thx 

des "perfekte" geht zwar net, aber ich hab ja eh schon des, was ich wollt  ;-)


----------

